# Bully female*ADOPTED*



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone want a new couch cushion? I got suckered into pulling this dog by the shelter. Really sweet girl. Someone's brood bitch who got her fat head stuck in the fence. After two days of her screaming her head off, the fire department came and cut her out. My shelter asked me to pull her, since she was going to die.
Not my cup of tea at ALL


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty girl! Interesting back story for her. I hope you can find her a good home soon.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

She is a cutie, good temperament?
Hope she finds a good home.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Put her on a plane. She matches my couch. 
Wish I were in CA. I'd clean her up and keep her. 
Hopefully she finds a wonderful home.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

X2 same here


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She's a beautiful bully.


----------



## mshemy (Apr 17, 2011)

can u ship her to Egypt, i believe that my daughters will like her


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol, no, sorry. Took her swimming yesterday, good thing she had a lifevest on! She did get the hang of it though! Foster home seems really attached, so she still needs a home before they end up with 4 dogs and I lose a solid foster!


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

how much will it cost me to bring it to Ghana.check for me and i will pay.this is my email [email protected] can chat on messenger or facebook


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

im pretty sure that Kingsgurl would prolly only rehome in state. im not her but i think she's lookin for a home in California.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

oh my goddddd! how has nobody adopted this beauty yet???


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Still letting her settle in after her spay.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHH! I love her! Too bad I'm at my limit. Hubby would adore her. Good luck to her!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Adopted! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww yay. That's great news. I'm so glad she found a home :hug: I knew someone would just love her.


----------

